# Medium for Photograph



## tjones8611 (Jul 23, 2010)

Im not certain if this is the most appropriate category for this post, but I'm hoping to leverage the knowledge of the professionals on here. United Way came to me to donate a photo for an upcoming auction. Im thinking I will the one below as it probably has the most generic appeal to the public and its local setting. 
My dilemma is Im not sure of the best medium for the photo. I was thinking canvass, but I have seen some amazing stuff done on metal, and of course you cant go wrong with nice matting and frame.
Definitely would like to hear some of your thoughts. Just want to make interesting and creative.






http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4683820196_1877bda033_b.jpg



thanks, Scott


----------



## KmH (Jul 23, 2010)

Your photo has some issues that should be addressed before you make the final decision on the presentation.

Hopefully you have the photo as a RAW file.

The photo has quite a bit of noise because it is underexposed by nearly a full stop, some of the highlights need recovery, and as with all digital images it needs to have sharpening applied, preferable in 2 stages.

I can't make the edits any better since the posted photo, as cropped, is less than 2" on each side and only has an 8-bit color depth.

I would recommend you simply mat and frame the photo:


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 24, 2010)

Love the enhanced photo that KmH has posted.
Great job out here.


----------



## tjones8611 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks...I sitll have the RAW file, final pp not done yet. I wnated to ensure it has general appeal before I spent to  much time in photoshop with it. The framing looks great, Im thinking thats the way to go versus canvass.


----------

